# answers to questions about Columbia



## Lily (Apr 16, 2007)

I asked a 3rd year grad at Columbia the following questions and got some thorough answers that I thought some of you might be interested in... so here you go:

How much is the average cost of the films made during the 1st and
2nd year?
-You will shoot many exercises that you should plan on spending
almost nothing on. They are often on a weekly basis and are simple
exercises and it's not worth spending the money on them. Each
semester sort of ends with a larger project. Some people spend
almost nothing, some spend a considerable amount (which I would not
recommend). The first year ends with a film that we recommend you
spend no more then 1000-1200 on. Though again, sometimes people
spend great amounts more. this does not mean it is recommended and
it does mean that there are films are better. often they are not.

If I declare a screenwriting emphasis, does that still include the
opportunity to make a short films?
-Absolutely many screenwriting students still shoot directing
non-thesis films which are eligible for our yearly festival. Most
students whatever concentration they choose, end up focusing on
another concentration as well.

Does the school provide a stipend for student film projects?
-No they do not. However, there are grants available during your
thesis years that you can apply for. Those grants are currently
worth 12000-15000 dollars a piece. Naturally, they are quite
competitive.

Do students often make features while in the program, for their
thesis or non-thesis projects?
-It happens every now and then but very rarely. We request in this
situation that they prove they are financially able to do so.

What type of cameras are available and equipment for student film
projects?
-During the first and second year you primarily use 24p digital...
some people rent out HD cameras for some of the more important
projects. During your thesis years we also have anamorphic 16mm
camera packages.

What sort of career assistance, job banks and industry contacts does
the school make available to students and alums?
-This is something that is currently being worked on more and more.
Our alum network is getting stronger and stronger and we are trying
to make that even stronger. We have a script competition and a film
festival competition every year that if you do well in puts you in
severe contact with industry people. For the script competition
they set up a day of meetings in NY as well as helping to fly you
out for two days of meetings that they set up in LA. As it is as
most film schools, a lot of what you get is by self motivation and
applying to things like the Sundance Labs in your later years, or
simply by applying to film festivals.

Are there job fairs or specific career related events and
opportunities other than the film festival?
-There are events here and there. We often have power lunches with
industry professionals that help guide you in your later years.

I hope this answers your questions. The reality in regard to your
last questions is that going into film brings a lot of risks. I
myself do not come from money and went through a great deal of
loans to do this. I feel confident that it was the right choice,
and while I expect to struggle a bit once I get out of the program,
I have complete faith that it was the right choice to get me where I
eventually want to be.


----------



## NySpree89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Does columbia ask for a portfolio.  And if they do, how much is it weighted in comparison to grades/sats?


----------



## Tima (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes they do. I think grades are very important, but it all weighs differently for each applicant. I had a fairly good gpa at a tier 1 school. So, really depends on your school, major, and a lot of other things.

But I know the portfolio also matters.

Just show that you are passionate and very serious! They want to know that!


----------



## NySpree89 (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, I was actually referring to undergrad... Now I see your a graduate student.


----------



## Lily (Apr 16, 2007)

I know for a FACT (for grad) that grades do NOT matter.  I know this because mine are crap.  i know the personal statement is VERY important, as are the writing samples.

dunno bout undergrad tho.


----------



## Tima (Apr 16, 2007)

Lily, I think its cuz you are older and thats why your grades didnt matter as much. For those who have just recently graduated, grades are one of the most influential factors. I know this for a fact. Older candidates have time to show they are smart through other mediums, we only have our grades...


----------



## Tima (Apr 16, 2007)

our grades among the limited amount of time between undergrad and grad to show them what we can do...


----------



## sa (Apr 25, 2007)

Columbia grad does not require a VISUAL portfolio, but a written, yes.


----------

